# Mortar turned to sand



## Darren33 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi.... I have brick and slab stairs on the front of my house (approx 3'x4') with 2 stairs and a landing. The mortar has turned to sand. the construction blocks and bricks arent in the greatest shape either. It's a wonder it still holds weight at all. 
I thought about prefab stairs, but that seems generic. What is a price range to have a decent set of stairs built by a mason? Could it be fathomable to take this project on myself? I am new to masonry, but ive watched alot of youtube videos. Can you even tuck point construction block successfully? Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated.......Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure would help if you could post a picture to see what it is your trying to do.


----------



## Darren33 (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Darren33 (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

A set of brick steps is a moderately advanced procedure that i wouldnt recommend attempting after watching a bunch of youtube videos. Iv seen men that did masonry for tens of years still mess up a set of steps. 

As far as what you expect to pay? Well it looks like you need a whole new porch and steps. I would estimate 2200 if you kept them the way the are now, just new brick and concrete. Thats labor and material. 

GL


----------



## Darren33 (Jul 7, 2012)

$2,200? Wow.....
I think ill buy $300 in materials and take my chances.....
Thanks for the info though.......


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

300 in material? Ok good luck with that.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Seems like a very easy project to me. I poured a MUCH more envolved set of steps and it wasn't THAT bad. I don't think your average joe could do my porch, but i don't see any reason you couldn't do that porch with simple directions


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Why is a licensed electrician giving advice on a masonry forum? You said: " It can be done with directions? directions from who? Youtube? get real. No disrespect towards your diy skills but brick masonry isnt DIY material. You will soon learn this after your failed attempts. 

But by all means BEST OF LUCK TO YOU. Feel free to ask for "directions" anytime. 

GL


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

oh, i didn't realize these were brick. I read over that part. I was thinking these were old poured concrete steps that had been patched with mortar. I would pour this in concrete in one pour. Not that hard. I agree, bricks are a ***** to lay. I tried and it didn't look very good. Much harder to lay bricks than it looks (my bricks were getting covered in tile, i just had to repair part of it first)


----------



## jcarlilesiu (Jun 8, 2012)

I am not sure I am seeing what part of these steps are in terrible shape. 

I see some minor spalling on a riser, and some possible open joints on the side, but I don't see any major cracking across landings or treads which indicates that the structural integrity and base for the stoop is fine.

Without a close hands on review to indicate contrary, I would think a little masonry maintenance including some patch repair, tuck-pointing, and repainting would have these fixed right up.

Good luck with your project.


----------

